# ECU & Speedometer Wiring Schematics



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

If anyone has the schematics of the speedometer and connections of the Ecu, is it possible you can upload the pics to the Sentra.net? I am trying to make a cheap and affordable governor. Because it seems to me that many people are intrested and don't have enough money for the JWT ECU..


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

dude, if you want the governor off then all you have to do is
1: jack the car up
2: crawl underneath and look at the top of the tranny
3: the wire directly on top (the only one) is the speed sensor wire
4: unplug it, may be difficult if you never done it or clean down there 
5: crawl out from underneath the car
6: lower the car
7: get in and drive

all this will stop the governer and the only prob;em is, if your car is stock then you're gonna need a lot of road to get speed going
this will make the check engine light come on but thats only cuz of the ECU doesnt know how fast the car is going
also the speed odometer wont display a speed!
this doesnt effect the car or the ECU 
i had mine unplugged for like 6 months

hope this helps


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

I see, but there must be a cheap way to have the speedometer work as well and have the limiter off, without getting the ECU upgrade!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

E-mail me...


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

hope you find a way cause im tired of getting ran down by civics cause of my governor. if you do please let me know.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

online wiring diagrams
http://www.cybrrpartspro.com/Chilton Manuals/8816m/8816CH06_62.HTML


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok...I'm going to analyze these wiring schematics tonight...and I'll see if theres a way past them...

Damn...the stupid picture is maddd blurry and I can't make out any resistor values or pin numbers either. I have a chiltons manual somewhere around here, but I can't find it. I'll look for it and then I'll hook you guys up with the info. This things gonna need a major reverse engineering job!!!!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

UNISH25, do you have a manual or auto tranny?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

I drive an automatic. Hey I found the Chiltons manual. Ima analyze these diagrams and see where the speedo sensors are..

Ok...there is no where on this diagram anything stating governor, or speedometer.

Hmm...The only thing that even comes close to these are throttle position sensors. But I'm thinking that only effects the rev limiter(not too sure on this thuogh)!!

Damn, stupid Chiltons!!! They don't even hook us up with all the pin connections to the ecu either! GRRRRRR....
I guess theres nothing left to do but get the JWT ecu or disconnect the wire.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

If you drive an a/t you are pretty much screwed for a cheap way to remove the limiter. I do know of a way on a m/t to do it, but Im not sure if it will work on an a/t. I wont tell you anyway becuase I dont want to be liable in anyway. I would be willing to give "hints" though.

Try to find yourself a used Apexi Mulit-Checker, I got mine for $130.00. It can be wired to cancell the speed limiter.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *If you drive an a/t you are pretty much screwed for a cheap way to remove the limiter. I do know of a way on a m/t to do it, but Im not sure if it will work on an a/t. I wont tell you anyway becuase I dont want to be liable in anyway. I would be willing to give "hints" though.
> 
> Try to find yourself a used Apexi Mulit-Checker, I got mine for $130.00. It can be wired to cancell the speed limiter. *


Liable????!!!! LOL!! How would me removing the thing myself make you liable??? LOL!


----------

